# vsmon problem ZA



## Elektronisch (Apr 9, 2005)

i noticed the file vsmon.exe in the system processes and it taking a great amount of memory usage with time ,i knew its associated with zonealarm , so could any one help me to get rid of that junk file ? :4-dontkno


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

That is a necessary file for the Zone Alarm Forewall. It is interesting, though, because it usually doesn't use much resource. Are you having any other symptoms?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Define "great amount of memory usage with time" in real numbers.


----------

